# Profile posts



## RichJB (24/4/18)

Heya peeps

One of my favourite activities when logging into the forum is to check the forum section on the right-hand side of the main page for New Profile Posts. I have to admit, there is a bit of schadenfreude involved in this because, among other things, the 'published' posts (i.e. those appearing on the main page) include things like:
1) People divulging personal details like addresses in their communications with vendors.
2) Posters lambasting other posters in the belief that it's a private conversation.
3) New vendors contacting admins with requests to become official vendors.

And so on. It sure does give one some unique perspectives on what is happening behind the scenes on the forum. 

It appears that many forum users are unaware of the PM function or how it works, so they make posts on the recipient's profile page instead when they wish to communicate. That is well and good but you should be aware that your 'private' posts are actually published on the main page. Sure, the New Profile Posts box is kinda out of the way and not the first thing that catches your eye when you log on. Nevertheless, it is plainly visible. Just something to think about if you communicate with somebody else and wish to keep your convo private.

Alternatively, [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], I'm wondering if that section of the main page is even necessary? I suppose it allows members to post some new slogan or whatever that they would like to share. But, more often than not, it just contains juicy details of private communications. If somebody wants to stir trouble on the forum, it's certainly a rich mine of information.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stosta (24/4/18)

It is amazing how many people mistake it for a PM. You do raise an valid point as to the necessity of that block though @RichJB ...

But think of all the juicy comms you will miss out on!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/4/18)

Eish - I have never even looked there until you juts highlighted it @RichJB and as I looked, I saw my name!

As per your concerns, it is obvious that people do not know that this is public - case in point, taken 1 minute ago:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (24/4/18)

Considering the, *ahem* heated discussions that can occur around these hallowed halls, this may or may not be an embarrassing possibility. 





Like sands through the hourglass....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

craigb said:


> Considering the, *ahem* heated discussions that can occur around these hallowed halls, this may or may not be an embarrassing possibility.
> 
> View attachment 130126
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lawrence A (24/4/18)

Eish.... thanks so much for this post @RichJB - I am guilty of this - thought I was "pm'ing" MrDeedz - warrachop.

How exactly does one send a PM then #noobsbenoobing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (24/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Eish.... thanks so much for this post @RichJB - I am guilty of this - thought I was "pm'ing" MrDeedz - warrachop.
> 
> How exactly does one send a PM then #noobsbenoobing


click the highlighted username, a little pop up box appears, click "start conversation"

HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

Thanks @RichJB 
Great post and valid points

*Just a note to all members, if you want to sent a private message to another forumite, just click below their avatar where it says "start a conversation", then it will take you to a PM (private message) with that member.*

Dont post on the member's public profile page if you dont want that info to be viewed by all

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/4/18)

Now the world know @Stosta just lies there while doing his day job

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

@Stosta at work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stosta at work
> 
> View attachment 130143


Yup he is truly a master of his chosen occupation or he has been stretched for so long he doesn't feel a thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Heya peeps
> 
> One of my favourite activities when logging into the forum is to check the forum section on the right-hand side of the main page for New Profile Posts.
> 
> @RichJB I didn't even know such a thing exists. Where on earth do you see it? When I look at the right side of the page all that I see are the names of peeps who have recently posted in a thread. Pleeeeese tell me - I hate missing out on juicy gossip!


----------



## RichJB (24/4/18)

It's directly under Today's Birthdays. But that might be on the PC browser version, I'm not sure of the mobile versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

RichJB said:


> It's directly under Today's Birthdays. But that might be on the PC browser version, I'm not sure of the mobile versions.



Ohhhhh!! Ok. I never scroll down to the bottom of the page!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhhh!! Ok. I never scroll down to the bottom of the page!



Neither do I. Too much scrolling down on the cellphone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/4/18)

Christos said:


> Now the world know @Stosta just lies there while doing his day job
> View attachment 130142

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (25/4/18)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 130188


I see your work pole is quite sturdy 
I wonder why this man is not finding it slippery but then again he is working class Spiderman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EZBlend (25/4/18)

OK just checked i don't appear on the New Profile Posts (AKA the NEW Naughty list). Shuu  dodged that bullet!! But interesting to see that there is more to the home page than just Vape Discussions and Classifieds..... I have been schooled

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/11/18)

Is there any way that the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can disable profile posts from others by default to stop others from posting what appears to be private messages as I think more often they don't realise there's a difference between pm's and posting on profiles. Specially when they post phone numbers or address that can have a serious impact on overall security for themselves. Or locations of meeting up for collection, someone can lie in wait and rob them.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (10/11/18)

Christos said:


> Now the world know @Stosta just lies there while doing his day job
> View attachment 130142



I believe this comes from my profile page....lol. I am proud to say my profile page is clean and nothing bad going on there, so I don't mind people seeing it. Also, at least I know the diff between the profile page and a pm....lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Is there any way that the g0g can disable profile posts from others by default to stop others from posting what appears to be private messages as I think more often they don't realise there's a difference between pm's and posting on profiles. Specially when they post phone numbers or address that can have a serious impact on overall security for themselves. Or locations of meeting up for collection, someone can lie in wait and rob them.


I see someone finally listened. Well done [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] that's the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

